# Forward Impulsion



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Do you carry a whip? My Pony has MUCH better impulsion when I carry my dressage whip. I haven't used it on him in forever, and when I did it was just a tiny tap, but just carrying it really improves things.

Like one of my instructors say, "They just know you have it and it makes a difference." I too don't want to just keep nagging with my legs. Carrying the whip, it's like I have a whole different Pony, and NO NAGGING!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a horse like that. I fix it with an exercise in the arena my coach taught me, works well. I got him going on the rail in a good forward trot. When he would slow down, instead of me killing my seat and legs all the time, I would use the dressage whip on his butt. When he would keep that pace for 3 or 4 times around the arena without being corrected, he got to walk. When I notice he starts to get doggie again, he gets the same exercise, usually about once a month. I suppose you could do this at any gait. Horses like these believe in conserving energy, lol.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

A riding crop (or a green stick cut off a tree can indeed get the “molasses out of the hooves”

Before you do that, however, be absolutely certain she is in good health by having some blood work done.

The first thing I have noticed with EVERY single metabolic horse I am or have been acquainted with (real world or forum) is their lack of energy. They may (or not) start out with what is average energy for each of them but, about 15-20 minutes into the ride, they hit a figurative brick wall and can hardly put one hoof in front of the other.

There are other diseases that can cause lack of energy. Getting into CTR or endurance requires a really fit horse. It would not be fair to a horse to expect peak performance without first giving it a complete physical that includes blood work


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@ACinATX, I don't take my dressage whip as I hate carrying stuff all the time (and we are riding for 3+ hours). But I do grab branches from trees if I feel I might need them. It doesn't really make any difference to her - she still dawdles. But I suppose when schooling her at home or on shorter rides I could bring my whip and reinforce my leg a bit better. 
@waresbear, thanks for the schooling exercise. I will give it a shot and see if it improves her cadence. On trail I did try getting her to trot out when she started to really dawdle, but it's like, she will trot and then when you allow her to walk, it is SO SLOW!! So I keep my leg on her, but then she just trots again. I know she has a faster walk, but getting it out of her is nearly impossible. It is like she has 2 gears - slow as molasses walk, or trot. 

And I'll tell ya, it isn't fun doing the constant walk/trot transitions for a 3 hour trail ride. For multiple day rides.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Agree that a crop may do you some good.

I was expecting this post to be about going out alone, guess that's because my horses are lazy slugs when they're by themselves! 

My only great advice to contribute is that I think it'll get better as she gets in shape. My 50 mile horse was purchased as an "only likes to walk, maybe can occasionally be convinced to trot, will probably never canter" family horse. As soon as he got into shape he turned into quite the speed demon and can out trot most horses and I never need to do more than say "ok" to get him moving. My mare is a 14.1 hand Paint with itty bitty legs. She's slower than a lot of horses and if she's not in shape doesn't care if they go past her or get far ahead. When she's in shape (like this weekend) she does anything and everything she can to stay in the front or right behind the group leader (where she happily shoves them out of the way if she thinks they're taking to long thinking about going past/through something "scary" (with permission of course)). 

So just wanted to tell you that there's hope!


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

cbar said:


> @ACinATX, I don't take my dressage whip as I hate carrying stuff all the time (and we are riding for 3+ hours). But I do grab branches from trees if I feel I might need them. It doesn't really make any difference to her - she still dawdles. But I suppose when schooling her at home or on shorter rides I could bring my whip and reinforce my leg a bit better.
> 
> @waresbear, thanks for the schooling exercise. I will give it a shot and see if it improves her cadence. On trail I did try getting her to trot out when she started to really dawdle, but it's like, she will trot and then when you allow her to walk, it is SO SLOW!! So I keep my leg on her, but then she just trots again. I know she has a faster walk, but getting it out of her is nearly impossible. It is like she has 2 gears - slow as molasses walk, or trot.
> 
> And I'll tell ya, it isn't fun doing the constant walk/trot transitions for a 3 hour trail ride. For multiple day rides.


My friend has a retractable crop, it's the coolest thing ever. I couldn't find one with a quick google search but maybe a used tack site may have something? I've also used a crop with a handle and attached it to my saddle when I get tired of holding it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I think the exercise is to make a set & forget it type horse in a rail class, once you set the pace, he has to keep it until you change it. I forgot to mention, after you get speed you want, you don't ask again when they slow, you just use the whip. It works perfectly for that, but it does transfer over to the trail for the most part. Otis rarely gets doggy in the show ring, but once in a while he will on the trail. That's when he gets a refresher lesson when we get home.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I can't really relate to this problem my gelding is a speed demon. Not sure if it would work but worth a try.

Carry a crop when riding so you can reinforce your leg aids. Ask her to speed up with leg no response give her a good whack with crop. When she gets moving the speed you want, praise her a pet on the neck an a good girl. Rinse and repeat.

I wouldn't nag at her but you'll have to be really firm, and make a good impression on her. So really have to whack her good so she knows you mean business. I'd be consistent with this.

My daughter's horse was like your mare,this is what we did with him. He now keeps up. When he tries his pokey fall behind deal. She breaks off a tree branch and he automatically gets going,no whacking required. 

Yeah it's annoying I was annoyed with him and I don't ride him. My horse is so fast geared, I was having to stop and wait for them. When they would get out of sight.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@QueenofFrance08 - Thanks for sharing your success getting some impulsion from your horses. My mare is definitely not in the best shape, but she has improved from where she used to be. I guess I was hoping that her ability to step out would also increase with her fitness level, but so far I have seen zero improvement. I am hoping and praying that she will show more forward momentum as she gets fitter though - fingers crossed we have the same outcome you have had. I will also have to look for a crop with a handle. Mine doesn't have one and I HATE carrying stuff all the time. So having the ability to tie it to my saddle would really help. 
@rambo99, it is very frustrating for all parties when there are horses at both ends of the spectrum. This weekend I was riding with a very fit arab and he kept trotting out, then we had horses in the middle, and then me & my lazy horse at the back. 

I figure I need to be a bit more aggressive with her...I can't blame her as I have let her get away with it for too long. I am thinking you are right and a couple good smacks to wake her up might do the trick. 

Hahaha, @QueenofFrance08, I haven't even attempted riding this mare solo just yet on trails. I'm sure that will be an entirely different post.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I would skip a crop entirely and use a driving whip instead. I don't know how many times I've mentioned using a driving whip while riding, but they are the perfect length to wrap all the way around a horse's bum with just a flick of the wrist. I've never had a horse go sideways with this method like they may with a shorter crop, they always go forward. I'd give it a try. You can try the exercise @waresbear mentioned, and use a driving whip instead. 

Just make sure you don't nag, just do a quick 'WAKE UP' and remain quiet on his back. There are several videos out there from horsemen that do similar exercises where the horse can choose the direction, but must keep up the same pace, at the same gait.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

If you don't want to carry a crop, how about a "popper" on your reins?
I prefer short reins (high head carriage while gaiting and I hate lots of excess of rein), but then when I want to let her graze or drink on the trail, my arms are suddenly waaaay too short :wink:

So I got short reins with a "popper". And yes, they can easily be used for an encouraging pop if needed!

The popper is the (double) piece of beta that runs from the reins to my latigo keeper.









Edited to add: the sound it makes when used as encouragement is very helpful too :biggrin:


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@SwissMiss, that's a good idea as well! I have to comment that I love the fly mask you have on your horse!! 

This past weekend on our camping trip, the horse flies were becoming really annoying - and in addition to walking slow and trying to eat everything in sight, my mare was also spending more time shaking her head b/c of the flies. I've been thinking i should get something like that for the horses when trail riding!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

An over and under might be good for one who doesn't like to carry anything big and clunky on a ride, like me lol. And I agree with the above- the first time ask, and the second time, give a good enough whack to get the point absolutely clearly across, with whatever force that may take. Nagging a horse does nothing good, as you may know, but to nag, it takes a "correction" light enough that it can be ignored in the first place. Be as firm as needed, but as fair as possible. If it takes a less than kind whallop the first time to get the point across, then so be it. I had the exact same issue with my gelding, when we started trails. He would literally drag his feet, and he was painfully slow. A kick in the ribs would get me two or three speedy steps, rinse, repeat. He was super dead to crops and such, so to make him go the first time took a rather forceful sting in the ****. Always be prepared, since my guy gave a good forward jump, and never pull back or slow down after that, rather keep the momentum and reward the forward energy. Eventually, if consistent with the "ask, tell" routine, a squeeze with my leg would get a nice forward walk out of him. Consistency is key here, especially if you already have problems with nagging. "Ask, tell, demand" is my motto. If I find myself "ask, ask, asking" I know I'm starting to nag.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

cbar said:


> @SwissMiss, that's a good idea as well! I have to comment that I love the fly mask you have on your horse!!
> 
> This past weekend on our camping trip, the horse flies were becoming really annoying - and in addition to walking slow and trying to eat everything in sight, my mare was also spending more time shaking her head b/c of the flies. I've been thinking i should get something like that for the horses when trail riding!


You cant see it in the above picture, but we also have a rump rug to help keeping the horse flies off. Not sure how it is up North, but here the horse flies are making riding miserable... And I got tired of swatting flies all the time from her croup :frown_color: Apparently they can't bite through and I got my happy horse back (instead of a manic tail-swishing machine).


----------

